# MAMBA MAX for Rusty



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering on a scale of 1/10 (10 being great) how good is the mamba max motor and esc. I have heard great things about it and was thinking about getting it for my rusty.

also is it hard to maintain?


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

the mamba max is brushless


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

you want to lok at the castle creations mamba sidewinder...check it out www.castlecreations.com


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry its just a castle creations sidewinder


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

evader93 said:


> you want to lok at the castle creations mamba sidewinder...check it out www.castlecreations.com


show me a pic of the one your buying.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

I have the Mamba Max /4600kv in a XXXT with 4000mah LiPo 20c and really like.


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

Trx12 said:


> show me a pic of the one your buying.


i dont no how to upload pics im getting the sidewinder 5700


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

evader93 said:


> i dont no how to upload pics im getting the sidewinder 5700


is that the one for $150 that has deans and the normal conectors?


----------

